# IBC Building Inspector Test



## cgraz1187 (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone here taken the two tests required for the ICC Building Inspector (International building code, and International residential code). If so, how in depth are the questions, I have been reading the books, but the amount of information is vast and I donot think I can totally memorize everything. The tests are open book but they are timed so I cannot look up every answer. Also, if anyone used the Study Companion that ICC puts out, was it any good? I dont want to spen another $100 on something thatmay not help me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I am currently attending classes sponsored by my state. The test, as you mentioned, is open book. And they are multiple choice and true and false. What you need to do is learn how to use the "index" and the "table of content"...The test will move chronologically through the book...and the test will also tell you which book the next 20 questions come from. Usually the answers are verbatim from the book. Good Luck


----------



## cgraz1187 (Jan 20, 2008)

JonM said:


> The test will move chronologically through the book...and the test will also tell you which book the next 20 questions come from. Usually the answers are verbatim from the book. Good Luck


THe Residential and Commercial are two seperate tests, at least thats what hte ICC website says, Residential is 50 questions with 2 hour time limit, commercial is 80 questions with 3.5 hour time limit.... Im going to get familar with the index and also put tabs in the book for each section


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Their are more books then the two you mentioned...


*2003 *
*International Building Code * *
*2003 *
*International Residential Code * *
*2003 *
*International Existing Building Code *
*2003 *
*International Mechanical Code *
*2003 *
*International Plumbing Code *
*2003 *
*International Energy Conservation Code *​*ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 Accessible and Usable Buildings and Facilities *
*2005 *
*National Electrical Code (NFPA-70) *​


----------



## cgraz1187 (Jan 20, 2008)

JonM said:


> Their are more books then the two you mentioned...
> 
> 
> *2003 *
> ...


I guess your state must have different certifications, We use the 2006 IBC and IRC. Once you pass the IBC and IRC tests you are a certified building inspector.... according to the ICC website Tests B1 and B2 are required.


----------



## cgraz1187 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone else take this test or know someone who has.... Im thinking of taking the online Course ICC offers as a prep for the test.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I took my tests more personal.I didn't want any classes to give me the answers.I spent 10 months of my life studying evenings till mid-night,and week-ends.I took both the IPC and the IFGC and wrote every code into a question and answer book .That alone took a month.Worked extensively with isometrics and blue-prints.Took the current edition of Mathmatics for Plumbers and Pipefitters and worked every single problem in the book and then some.Then there's the OSHA 29 part 1926,holy crap,if ever a book was half greek.And then the most boring [at the time],the business and law material.I didn't want any short-cuts.I can honestly say I know the codes better than most.I have seen the study guide for the IPC and it is great.If you need the number for the ICC for material,pm me.


----------

